
Swift, HTML and C++ make the list for languages and technologies in high demand - jamescustard
http://sdtimes.com/swift-html-and-c-make-the-list-for-languages-and-technologies-in-high-demand/
======
askyourmother
Two recent startups I worked with in London are using C++14 as a main part of
their architecture, in addition to Python, JS and Erlang. Its 2016 and
performance is back in vogue.

For years we have been told, Developers are expensive, embrace frameworks,
ignore the bloat, just ship quick, even if it needs a billion servers to run.

Both firms are building amazing products on very conservative hardware
requirements, so they can scale if required, but they actually know and
understand their full stack, and it shows.

One had started with too much Python and Go, before realising the error, the
other took a detour into JVM country, before getting back onto the main roads
with C++.

~~~
melling
Go and Java aren't slow. The JVM is highly optimized and is competitive with
C++ . I thought that was settled a decade ago.

~~~
w8rbt
With regard to speed and pure portability, neither are comparable to C++.
Also, C++ is not a corporate controlled language like the others. It's an ISO
standard. So there's no comparison to be made there either.

Corporate controlled languages do not allow developers to fully control the
software that they produce. C++ allows this and it's very fast and safe (even
safer since C++11).

Microsoft has C#. Google has Go. Apple has Swift. Oracle has Java. Which would
you want to lock your software into? Also, most all of those languages (or at
least the critical parts) are implemented in C++ (hotspot).

~~~
pcwalton
> C++ allows this and it's very fast and safe (even safer since C++11).

The security track records of large-scale security-sensitive software written
in C++ support the opposite conclusion.

> Also, most all of those languages (or at least the critical parts) are
> implemented in C++ (hotspot).

Go is not, and never was, implemented in C++.

~~~
d0lph
Are you sure you're not thinking of C?

At any rate I'm not sure that you can say much more than C is a popular
language, and thus has a larger share of poorly written code. It _would_ be
nice to see the number of security flaws in a given language graphed against
language popularity, but I don't buy that code written in one language or
another is necessarily more or less secure.

~~~
pcwalton
> Are you sure you're not thinking of C?

Yes. Modern C++ is neither memory safe in theory nor memory safe in practice.

> I don't buy that code written in one language or another is necessarily more
> or less secure.

The entire security industry, more or less, disagrees with you.

Though I should qualify this with the obvious statements that (a) dynamic
languages admit classes of security bugs that static ones don't; (b) no
language will magically eliminate all security bugs. But it's just an
empirical fact that C and C++ admit lots of memory safety bugs that result in
security problems way, way more often than memory-safe languages do.

------
kalefranz
Either the reporter or the Toptal report itself conflate percentage growth
with absolute usage. Sure Swift has had huge growth--it's coming from nothing.
JVM and python have huge market share; their numbers are just saturated and
mature probably.

------
k__
So Swift replaced Objective-C?

A friend of mine, who was a iOS dev from the beginning told me about this, but
I didn't imagine it going so fast. He's a bit sad about this, because he did a
few years of web stuff and wanted to switch back to mobile, now he fears his
Objective-C skills are wasted.

~~~
melling
Programming in iOS is more about knowing the API's. Switching from Objective C
to Swift is not difficult. With Swift there's actually less code to write.
Compare the snippets in this blog:

[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2016/02/09/should-i-use-
objecti...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2016/02/09/should-i-use-objective-c-
or-swift-for-writing-ios-apps/)

------
dpflan
A chart and the related data would be useful here.

~~~
reticulated
Wholeheartedly agree. I couldn't find the source report - anyone manage to?

------
SimeVidas
And HTML pretty much includes JavaScript.

------
melling
Objective C has fallen much more than Swift has risen. Is iOS development
falling off?

~~~
hlfcoding
If you look at NSHipster and other sources in the iOS community converting
their code samples to Swift only months after its initial release in 2014, it
says something about the pent-up demand for a nicer language than ObjC. Plus
Swift seems to be designed for ObjC devs to have an easy transition, although
slightly less dynamic (and unsafe).

Demand for iOS development could be tapering due to app market saturation; saw
a post recently around here about that.

